

Def.js - Ruby-style inheritance for JavaScript - lhorie
http://github.com/tobeytailor/def.js

======
shaunxcode
That is seriously an awesome hack! I have never liked any of the other
approaches to inheritance in javascript libraries (syntax wise).

